# Bootsplash desaparece no INIT3 e defeitos gráficos RESOLVIDO

## GothicKnight

À uns dias tive a instalar um bootsplash com barra de progresso seguindo um  HOWTO. Até aqui tudo bem... foi bastante facil. Ao inicio aparece tudo bem a barra o texto não aparece, o problema é que ao chegar ao INIT 3 (default runlevel)  começa a aparecer texto distorcendo as cores sobrepondo-se à imagem.

  Outro problema é que mesmo pondo o slpash no rc (runlevel 3) as outras consolas não ficam com imagem de fundo.

  E já agora que estou a escrever... aparecem-me pequenos pixeis a preto (não são pixeis queimados) de forma algo aleatoria formando por vezes colunas. Parecem acentuar-se quando utilizo a splash a 24bits de profundidade de cor mas mesmo no Xorg (1400x1050-24@60) aparecem-me sendo mais notaveis quando estou a ver algum filme. Eu já vi a placa a funcionar (1x) por "milagre" sem estes erros, mas não sei a razão para tal. Estou a usar radeonfb, DRI e agpgart tudo compilado no kernel.

Nota: Isto acontece-me à muito tempo e com varias versões do Xorg e acontecia-me o mesmo com os drivers da ATI (que não funcionam na mobility M10)

----------

## Mythos

já não se usa bootsplash agora é o splashfb...

```

rc-update add bootsplash default

/etc/init.d/bootsplash start
```

caso tenhas o splash:

```
rc-update add splash default

/etc/init.d/splash start
```

----------

## fernandotcl

Parece que existia uma maneira de botar o FB em todos os consoles, acho que alterando o rc.conf. Talvez fazendo o que o Mythos disse ajude. Existem algumas dezenas de tutoriais sobre o bootsplash, splashfb, gensplash ou sei lá qual é o nome que resolveram dar para o programa agora.

O problema do Xorg talvez possa ser solucionado usando um driver que não fica em cima do framebuffer, acho que svga serve?

----------

## Straydog

Oi gente!

Dêm uma olhadela em http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Estou a usar radeonfb
> 
> 

 

Não sou grande entendido na questão de framebuffers, mas pelo que tenho visto a malta normalmente costuma recomendar usar mesmo vesafb normal ou vesafb-tng. Eu com o tng não conseguia usar gensplash a 1280x1024 ainda não percebi porquê, mas a 1024x768 funcionava às mil maravilhas. Mudei para vesafb normal e funciona a 1280x1024 sem qualquer tipo de questões.

Cheers!

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Straydog wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Estou a usar radeonfb 
> 
> Não sou grande entendido na questão de framebuffers, mas pelo que tenho visto a malta normalmente costuma recomendar usar mesmo vesafb normal ou vesafb-tng.

 

radeonfb é o driver do X, não de framebuffer.

----------

## Mythos

claro que te dá barracada, radeonfb não podes meter, tem que ser o vesafb

──

```
────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │

  │ │                                              [*] Support for frame buffer devices   

 <*>   VESA VGA graphics support                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                                      VESA driver type (vesafb)  --->   

  [*]   Video mode selection support                                                         │ │

  │ │                                                       <*> Framebuffer Console support     

   [*] Support for the framebuffer splash   

```

Isto para amd64, mas x86 é bastante parecido, eu até tinha um how to disto, mas não sei onde o meti se tiveres mais problemas avisa

----------

## Straydog

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> radeonfb é o driver do X, não de framebuffer.

 

head /usr/src/linux/drivers/video/radeonfb.c

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> framebuffer driver for ATI Radeon chipset video boards
> 
> 

 

Cheers!

----------

## Mythos

 *Straydog wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   
> 
> radeonfb é o driver do X, não de framebuffer. 
> 
> head /usr/src/linux/drivers/video/radeonfb.c
> ...

 

Epá mas será que não lês bem os post's se querems meter o boot ou o splash a funcionar, tens que usar o vesafb !!! e nao o radeonfb !!!

----------

## Straydog

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Epá mas será que não lês bem os post's se querems meter o boot ou o splash a funcionar, tens que usar o vesafb !!! e nao o radeonfb !!!

 

Nem nenhum de nós disse que sim, apenas esclareci o fernandoctl que radeonfb é efectivamente para framebuffer e não a driver X como ele disse.

Pessoalmente para framebuffer uso a vesafb regular  :Wink: 

E como eu já tinha dito alguns posts acima...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Não sou grande entendido na questão de framebuffers, mas pelo que tenho visto a malta normalmente costuma recomendar usar mesmo vesafb normal ou vesafb-tng.
> 
> 

 

Plenamente de acordo contigo.

----------

## fernandotcl

Oops...

----------

## malloc

 *Straydog wrote:*   

>  *Mythos wrote:*   
> 
> Epá mas será que não lês bem os post's se querems meter o boot ou o splash a funcionar, tens que usar o vesafb !!! e nao o radeonfb !!! 
> 
> Nem nenhum de nós disse que sim, apenas esclareci o fernandoctl que radeonfb é efectivamente para framebuffer e não a driver X como ele disse.
> ...

 

Tão os dois correctos. 

O radeonfb é um substituto do vesafb, e tb serve como driver do X, tal como por exemplo o vesa e o directfb.

----------

## GothicKnight

Desde já peço desculpas pela minha falta de comparência mas foi impossivel cá vir...

  Já consegui por a imagem de fundo em várias consolas, a resolução passou em vez de colocar no rc default para ser arrancado fi-lo "manualmente" no /etc/conf.d/local.start e para já tudo funciona. É de notar que o splash não fica em memoria por razões que desconheço.

  A discução do vesafb e do radeonfb é uma confusão possivelmente originada pela razão que em muitos posts aconcelham o uso de vesafb-tng pelo simples facto de arrancar com o kernel e não posteriormente para que não apareçam certos caracteres antes do splash.

  E a resolução dos pixeis que me aparecem também não passa por ai, pois já experimentei várias combinações desde vesafb a vesafb-tng e radeonfb e obtenho sempre o mesmo resultado.

  Para já estou a usar o splash em modo verbose e assim não tenho qualquer problema. Eu penso que seja uma flag qualquer que seja activada no INIT3 pois acontece-me o mesmo quando falha-me  o arranque de qualquer programa.

  Gostaria era mesmo de saber como resolver o problema dos pixeis.

----------

## GothicKnight

O caso da imagem ficar com as cores distorcidas é devido ao driver radeonfb, usei o vesafb e tudo funcionou às mil maravilhas.

  O caso dos pixeis estranhos era devido à falta de defenir o refresh rate.

  Obrigado pelos comentários.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

